# Taking my watch collection home



## mike2706 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've lived in India for the past ten years. During that time I've built up quite an extensive used watch collection. Does anyone know of any rules/regulations that may apply when I finally relocate home to Australia ?

Mike


----------



## Rupert Rigsby (Dec 12, 2018)

Make sure you have all the original receipts and evidence of the source of funds used. If not every customs officer may have a new watch for Christmas.


----------

